# Is my african pygmy hedgehog pregnant



## partyboy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

We got her ten days ago from a pet shop and dont know if shes been with a male? She is about 12 month old and weighs 1lb 5oz. She was very tame when we got her and enjoyed being handled but over the last few days she has got aggressive and bitten three times in one night. Her crap has started to smell stronger. Her teats are showing and shes gained 2oz in a week.Any advice welcome.:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sounds highly likely that she is pregnant with what you have just said she is doing


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

possibly:lol2:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

hoglets :flrt::flrt:


----------

